# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  يا أحكم الحاكمين احكم بيني وبين أمي فقال له عمر : لماذا تشكو امك

## احمد ابو انس

سمع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه
شاب بالمدينة يقول .. يا أحكم الحاكمين احكم بيني وبين أمي
فقال له عمر : لماذا تشكو امك يا غلام على هذه الصورة ؟
قال : يا أمير المؤمنين إنها حملتني في بطنها تسعة أشهر
ثم ارضعتني حولين كاملين .. فلما كبرت طردتني
وزعمت أنها لا تعرفني
فاستدعى عمر المرأة .. ثم سألها عما يقول الغلام
فقالت : يا أمير المؤمنين
والذي احتجب بالنور .. إنني لا أعرف هذا الغلام
وأنا لا أزال بكرا لم أتزوج
فسألها عمر : هل لك شهود على ما تقولين ؟
فأجابت : نعم .. هؤلاء إخوتي
فاستدعاهم عمر فشهدوا عنده بأن الغلام كذاب
وأنه يريد أن يفضح أختهم في عشيرتها .. وأنها لم تتزوج
فقال عمر : إنطلقوا بهذا الغلام إلى السجن حتى نسأل
فأخذوا الغلام إلى السجن .. وفيما هم في الطريق إلى السجن لقاهم علي كرم الله وجهه .. فناداه الغلام
يا ابن عم رسول الله .. إني مظلوم
ثم قص عليه قصته
فقال علي : ردوه إلى أمير المؤمنين عمر
فلما ردوه .. قال لهم عمر : لماذا رددتموه إلي ؟
فقالوا : إنك قلت .. لا تعصوا لعلي أمرا .. وقد أمرنا أن نرده
وألا نذهب به إلى السجن .. ثم جاء علي .. وقال لعمر :
لاقضين اليوم بقضاء يرضي رب العالمين
ثم أخذ يسأل المرأة : ألك شهود ؟ قالت : نعم
ثم تقدم الشهود فشهدوا بأن المرأة ليست أما للغلام
فقال علي : اشهد الله وأشهد من حضر من المسلمين
أني قد زوجت هذا الغﻻم من هذه الفتاة
بأربعمائة درهم .. أدفعها من مالي الخاص
وأعطى الدراهم للشاب .. وقال له والمرأة تسمع :
لا أراك إلا وبك أثر العرس
فقام الغلام للمرأة .. وأعطاها الدراهم .. وقال لها :
قومي معي إلى بيت الزوجية
فصاحت المرأة : النار .. النار .. يا ابن عم رسول الله
أتريد أن تزوجني من ولدي ؟ هذا والله ولدي
وقد زوجني أخي رجلا غريبا .. فولدت منه هذا الغلام
فلما كبر أمروني أن انتفي منه وأطرده
وفؤادي يحترق عليه .. ثم أخذت بيد ولدها وانطلقت
فصاح عمر بأعلى صوته ... وآعمراه .. لولا علي لهلك عمر..
ما صحة هذا الاثر؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

هذا من كذب الشيعة، وقد وردت لفظة: (لولا علي لهلك عمر)، في بعض القصص:

ضعيف: فيه مؤمل بن إسماعيل كما رواه
في الاستيعاب (3/1103).
ويروى بلا إسناد في حق غير علي هكذا (عجزت النساء أن تلد مثل معاذ لولا معاذ لهلك عمر).
وفيه مجاهيل في السند (عن أشياخ ) من هم هؤلاء الأشياخ؟ 
ولهذا شكك البيهقي في السند قائلًا « وهذا إن ثبت»
(سنن البيهقي7/443). 
ومع ذلك حرفه الشيعة فحذفوا إسم معاذ ووضعوا مكانه اسم علي رضي الله عنهما
(مسند زيد بن علي ص335).

ويأتي كذاب آخر وهو محمد هادي الأميني فيقول في معرض
تحقيقه لكتاب (خصائص الأمة ما يلي 
« هذا الحديث من القضايا التي أجمعت عليها العامة (يعني السنة) والخاصة
(يعني الرافضة)على صحته وجاء في كتب الفريقين مما 
يثبت جهل عمر وقصوره في العلم إلى جانب اعترافه بفضل
سيدنا أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام»
(خصائص الأئمة ص85).
قلت هذا يدل على كذب الرافضة الرخيص. أين قال أهل
السنة بصحة هذا الحديث؟ 
وقد كذب محققو كتاب دلائل الإمامة لمحمد بن جرير الطبري
الرافضي الذي ذكر الرواية هكذا (لولا علي لهلك عمر)
فقالوا « رواه ابن حجر في الإصابة
(دلائل الإمامة ص22)
وهم كذابون أفاكون فإن الرواية في الإصابة هكذا
(لولا معاذ لهلك عمر).

كذاب آخر وهو محمد الباقر البهبودي محقق كتاب ( الصراط
المستقيم3/15) يقول « رواه البخاري» فالمؤلف خلط بين
قصة رجم المجنونة وألصق به القول المزعوم
(لولا علي لهلك عمر)
ثم يأتي البهبودي الكذاب ويجاريه على هذه الأكذوبة ويقول
رواه البخاري. ويسرد مصادر أخرى. وهذا البهبودي
الكذاب هو محقق كتاب الكافي فكيف وثق الشيعة بتحقيق
كذاب زعم لهم أنه سوف يستخرج الصحيح من كتاب
الكافي وهو كذاب؟ 
ويأتي كذاب آخر وهو عبد الزهراء العلوي فيقول في تحقيقه
لبحار الأنـوار (30/679) 
« قولة عمر لولا علي لهلك عمر جاءت بألفاظ متعددة وموارد كثيرة»
وذكر من هذه المصادر سنن أبي داود وسنن البيهقي.
مع أنه في سنن البيهقي بلفظ (لولا معاذ لهلك عمر).
وهو في ذلك كذاب أشر كصاحبه البهبودي
<span style="font-family:traditional arabic;"><font size="5"><span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 255);">http://www.dd-sunnah.net/forum/showthread.php?t=71979

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

http://ya3ale.com/showthread.php?t=19090

انظر هذا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا.


وجزاك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*عجزت النساء أن يلدن مثل معاذ لولا معاذ لهلك عمر*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

لا يبعد أن يقول عمر رضي الله عنه: ((لولا علي لهلك عمر))، كما قال: ((لولا معاذ هلك عمر))
وكما قال: ((مسألة ولا أبا حسن لها))
وقال ابن عبدالبر في الاستيعاب (3/ 1102): (قال أحمد ابن زُهَيْر: حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْد الله بْن عُمَر القواريري، حَدَّثَنَا مؤمل بْن إِسْمَاعِيل، حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَان الثوري، عن يحيى بن سعيد، عن سعيد بن المسيّب، قال: *كان عمر يتعوذ باللَّه من معضلة ليس لَهَا أَبُو حسن*.
 وقال فِي المجنونة التي أمر برجمها وفي التي وضعت لستة أشهر، فأراد عُمَر رجمها- فَقَالَ لَهُ علي: إن الله تعالى يَقُول: وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهرا ... الحديث. وَقَالَ لَهُ: إن الله رفع القلم عَنِ المجنون ... الحديث، فكان عُمَر يَقُول: *لولا عليّ لهلك عمر*).
فلا إشكال في هذا كله
وإنما الإشكال في ذوي الفهوم السقيمة التي تحمل هذا على جهل عمر رضي الله عنه، وهو الإمام المجتهد المسدد.
وهذه الفهوم تفهم قول الله تعالى: {ففهمناها سليمان} على نفس هذا المعنى الذي فهمت به هذا الأثر: فتكفر به.
وهذا من الجهل المركب.
ولقد صدق عليهم قول أبي حيان الأندلس: (وقد نظمت أبياتا في شأن من يقرأ بنفسه ويأخذ العلم من الصحف بفهمه وهي:
يظنّ الغمر أنّ الكتب تهدي ... أخا فهم لإدراك العلوم
وما يدري الجهول بأنّ فيها ... غوامض حيّرت عقل الفهيم
إذا رمت العلوم بغير شيخ ... ضللت عن الصّراط المستقيم
وتلتبس الأمور عليك حتّى ... تصير أضلّ من توما الحكيم
أشرت إلى قول بعضهم:
قال حمار الحكيم توما ... لو أنصفوني لكنت أركب
لأنّني جاهل بسيط ... راكبي جاهل مركّب)

----------

